

Hipmob brings real-time customer support to Appcelerator - kunle
http://developer.appcelerator.com/blog/2013/07/hipmob-brings-real-time-customer-support-to-appcelerator.html

======
thejosh
Curious, what sort of clicks do you get to Live Chat? It seems like a natural
progression for mobile devices, but wouldn't most people also want a "Click to
Call", since it's a mobile device?

